

Quick Factorial Algorithm (naive recursive solution is slow) - smanek
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~fateman/papers/factorial.pdf

======
smanek
PDF: <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~fateman/papers/factorial.pdf>

